# Getting 2 new boys!!! Yippee!



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I found two lovely boys up for adoption in a local classified ad  The woman bought them for her son but he is not taking care of them any more. I said to myself no more rats after Bernard but I just can't resist having them around. 

They are 7-ish months old, one is a PEW and the other one is a solid gray dumbo. They are coming home tomorrow so I'm taking tonight to get the R-680 washed and cleaned for them. The poor babies are on pine right now but they look healthy otherwise. I've always wanted a PEW!


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cute!  Good luck with them!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Just becareful Jaguar hopefully they aren't sick :-/ they are adorable though !


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

The PEW looks like my rat ghost when we got him, about the same size. He was seven weeks old when we got him. Now he is about seven months. That PEW looks about 2 or 3 months. too me


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I think Bernard would be happy that you chose to give these two fellas a great life like you gave him! Congrats! They are cute boys!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope they're healthy too but I've got a very reasonably priced vet and some money set aside just in case  When I see them tomorrow I'll be able to better guesstimate how old they are. They were purchased at Petsmart who do keep track of their animals quite well for a chain so I'm thinking their age is accurate though.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooh you guys called it! Got them now, they are both super sneezy (lungs sound clear though) and the PEW boy is tilty. They'll be going to the vet ASAP!  They are STINKY too (presumably from being fed dog food...) but they are sweet and curious otherwise. I refused to pay the $20 they wanted for them to make up for some of the vet bills this is going to cost.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor things! I just don't understand people. I'm so sorry Jaguar. I've gotten most of my rats on Craigslist and they always had a health issue


----------

